# I love to craft.



## OldEnough (Jul 31, 2020)

Nothing specific but lots of different things.  I have several things going at one time.  Year around Christmas ornaments, yard decorations, re-purposing things,
and have sewn lots and lots of masks.  I have occasionally croched, I don't remember how to knit.  I follow Pinterest closely for ideas.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 31, 2020)

Gosh, your post sure takes me back to my old elementary school days, when paper-crafts were the norm, and where school windows wore the likes of Halloween and Christmas paper ornaments/decorations, and when fall (autumn) came about, an array of coloured paper leaves were the thing.

Wish I were more into crafting.


----------



## Gaer (Jul 31, 2020)

OldEnough said:


> Nothing specific but lots of different things.  I have several things going at one time.  Year around Christmas ornaments, yard decorations, re-purposing things,
> and have sewn lots and lots of masks.  I have occasionally croched, I don't remember how to knit.  I follow Pinterest closely for ideas.


GOOD!  Create constantly!  Don't ever stop creating!  Design your own.  CREATE!


----------



## jujube (Jul 31, 2020)

When the little ones come over or I go to babysit, we do a lot of crafts.  We make jewelry.  We create pictures from gluing stuff we find outside and around the house onto paper and drawing around the items.  We make Christmas ornaments.  We glue "jewels" onto glass jars.  We make dreamcatchers.   We make our own clay.   

It's all messy but we have a lot of fun.


----------

